# $500 Gift Pack - Vote For a Winner



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

To be fair to everyone, we will not vote.
Joe and Vierka
(administrators)


----------



## legallyblonde (Apr 28, 2005)

So the people who post least are left out?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It would be much easier to understand if you read the original topic about this $500 contest. 
Right at the beginning I explained, that from all users who posted more than 10 messages I will select random 3, and from those we will vote the winner.

Eventually I decided to change 3 to 10. 

:doh: 3 random and 7 who posted most. :doh: 

Btw. those who are in the list, should let us know, why we should vote for them... Don't you think? Just so it's easier for others to vote 

Joe


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

legallyblonde said:


> So the people who post least are left out?


Not really, evidently there were 3 random picks made...


Joe, how about if I give up my spot to allow another couple of random picks to replace me. (Maybe randomly pick forum members until the total number of postings match my current total... ???) What da ya say? If you do this I will contribute a completely brand new Easy Glider to the Gift Pack... this is not only the very best flexible flying disc in existence but it may also be a collector's item soon (I have a suspicion that the company has quit making them). I will cover all the shipping costs to get it to you. Now, what da ya say? huh?

And if I've already got any votes, split them up among the nominees.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Monomer, that is a grand idea. But I will stick to my plan 
Also I think it would be kind of a technical problem to amend the running poll.
Anyways, I would have no problem with adding a completely brand new Easy Glider to our Gift Pack.
So if you do not win this poll, and you still want to go with it, I could give you a shipping address of the winner and you could send it to him/her.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Joe said:


> ...I could give you a shipping address of the winner and you could send it to him/her.


Okay I'll do it, you can PM me the address... but if its half-way around the world I think I'd rather send it to you...:doh:

EDIT: Oh, and by the way, I think I'll just save my vote 'til the very end... who knows, it could be the tie-breaker... Hmmm, so I guess that means all those other nominees will have to be extra nice to me for awhile, huh?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok Great. Once we know the winner we will decide.
joe


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

VOTE FOR COOPER!!! The sock eating dog because he has a loving home, he wants Joe and Vierka to donate the prize to less fortunate dogs who have nothing. VOTE FOR COOPERSMUM!!!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

That's a WONDERFUL idea CoopersMum. 

I also think Shaneamber should get votes because he is an ANGEL to take in all those RESCUE dogs. I'm positive Shane would be able to find a use for the gift pack.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

My vote would also be to donate the prize to a local SPCA or rescue. I still haven't decided who gets my vote. I'm down to 2 people.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Timberwolfe, this I have to agree with. And if I could vote I would give my vote to you. I would also donate at least some part of the $500 to a local rescue group.
Joe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey guys, maybe you should call your friends to sign up for a name and vote for you  I wouldn't be agains it.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Donna,Thanks for the kind words.I don't know what's in the gift pack,but I sure know some foster homes and rescue groups that could use some more things for their rescued Goldens.Cash is always needed,but toys,blankets and such are also in demand.
I don't think we'll win,but it's nice to be in the running.Thank You all,
Shane


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with Donna, Shane deserves something special for the wonderful lives he has given to so many dogs. He has my vote.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

The way it looks we will probably send a cheque to Georgia


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Sounds GReat to me!!!!!!!!!!!! It'll be money well spent!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Well if that happens,I know some Goldens who will have a GReat early Christmas. 
Thanks for all the very kind words,but we are just one small cog on the rescue wheel.Everyone who loves Goldens are part of the solution.
Shane


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, it doesn't appear to be much of a 'race' here. I was torn between Timberwolfe and MegB... so after vacilating for quite awhile I finally casted my vote for MegB... the reason? ladies first!


Joe said:


> The way it looks we will probably send a cheque to Georgia


Don't forget about the world's best flying dog disc and soon to be a classic... the Easy Glider. I'll need a mailing address.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well this is the last day you can cast your votes.
As this will hardly change now, I will cast mine as well and it will go to Timberwolfe who really helped from the start, plus no one voted for him yet, otherwise I would probably go with Shane too.
Joe


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

monomer said:


> Well, it doesn't appear to be much of a 'race' here. I was torn between Timberwolfe and MegB... so after vacilating for quite awhile I finally casted my vote for MegB... the reason? ladies first!


Thank you, I appreciate it. But I am glad to see the prize go to Shane...Merry Christmas, Shane and family!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you all for the recognition of our hard work.We have always tried to stay in the background and support everyones efforts.If we win,We will spread the donations around as much as possible. We are not counting on anything,but rest assured we will try to make everyone proud if we win.
We have all GReat people on this forum and I'm proud to call you all friend.
What we learn from this forum is amazing,but the best part of this forum is the love that is shown for Goldens and each other.
This is more than a forum,it's a support group and a family that is always ready to help each other.
Lee and I thank you all and hope that someday we can all meet.
May all your days be GOLDEN in every way,
Shane


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Shane, congratulations, the price of $500 goes to you.
Please contact me by email or pm to figure out the best way to deliver the price to you. My compliments to all your hard work.
Joe


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Joe,I'd like to thank you and Vierka for starting this forum.I'd also like to thank all the members for the laughs and tears they have given me and Lee.
Winning the gift pack is just the cherry on top of the sundae.Thanks to all who voted for me,your kindness overwhelms me.We will make sure that we spread the gift that you all have given us to those who need it.
We will try to make a merry Christmas for as many Goldens as possible.
Thank You for letting us be a Santa to more Goldens this year than ever.
May the fates smile broadly on all of you and we hope that all your days are GOLDEN.
With Love,
Shane & Lee


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Shane,
thanks for your email. I sent US $500 to you by paypal.
Please check your account and let me know if you received it.
Once again, congratulation.
Joe and Vierka


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I posted this in Chit Chat,but in case someone missed it;
Hello Everyone,Lee and I wanted to thank everyone for the gift pack.
Joe and Vierka sent us the $500 via PayPal.Joe and I got together with emails today and we used PayPal to transfer the money.
We were never expecting to receive such a gift, we will use the money to supply a Merry Christmas for some Goldens.We have to decide where to send the money,we want to spread it around.We hope to surprise some people we don't normally send to.
Monomer has already contacted us to get our address so he can send the flying disc he so graciously donated to the contest.We will keep that for our furkids,as Katie and Jesse have ruined all of ours.
We can't Thank everyone enough,but because of this forum and Joe and Vierka,there will be a Merry Christmas for some Goldens this year.We will be extra thankful at Thanksgiving this year.
Happy Thanksgiving to all,
With Love,
Shane & Lee


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Congratulations, Shane! I'm so happy you won! After reading your last post I'm about to break out in tears here, so I best stop typing for a bit. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!! :wavey:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Leigh - WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to see you on the site.

Hope we see more of you in the near future.

Hugs


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you so much, Donna!! :wavey:


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Leigh,nice to see you back.We missed you.
Just an update,We found out about a Golden in need of surgery but no parents to pay.We donated some cash to help out some.We have also made some small donations and will be sending out some Christmas cheer soon.
I've been busier than a one legged man in an a$$ kicking contest,so a lot of stuff is behind.
Thank you all for you kind words and confidence in us.We will not disappoint you,
Shane


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Bless your heart, Shane, for what you and your wife do. Thank you for the warm welcome back.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Shane - what a wonderful thing to do for that Golden. Why was there no parent for that dog, do you know?


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

It was found on the side of the road and brought in by caring strangers that picked it up.They have decided to adopt it,even though the surgery will strain their budget.When we "dropped" the donation,there was no parents,but we hope that the little we did will make it easyier.I know the Vet is not charging normal prices.It's Christmas after all,a time to help those who can't help them selfs.
Shane


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Awww........

And the spirit of giving goes on....................


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*vote*

I would like to give my vote to the person who will take the money and give it to a golden rescue.:wave:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Who know what Shane did with the money he won. Too bad we don't see him around that much anymore.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Who know what Shane did with the money he won. Too bad we don't see him around that much anymore.
> Joe


He pops in now and then, but he sure doesn't post anymore.

I do still get a few e-mails from him, though....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Who know what Shane did with the money he won. Too bad we don't see him around that much anymore.
> Joe


Knowing Shane's track record-I think we all know he used it for a good cause. It's really too bad we don't see his posts anymore.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

The ''other" site just went through a drastic change so maybe some others will spend a little more time here too.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I've re-read the posts and Shane has stated in post #30 (December 11) that he helped out an injured dog that was found on the side of the road by paying some money out for it's surgery and also by making some other small donations. He did say he was keeping the frisbee that Monomer donated for his own dogs.

You will be sadly missed here Shane.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, he'll be missed... bad


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, he'll be missed... too bad he doesn't show up so often...


----------

